# Refills



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

Where do yall get your refills for the slimlines and rollerballs,gota get some more kits just about run though the 100 i got on ebay,who has the best deal on el grandes?????


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

slimlines are 7mm, cross style refills, get them everywhere, online cheaper sometimes in bulk


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Dude, I'm going to Woodcraft tomorrow. I'll get a price and let you know.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

8mm use the Parker style refills btw


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

http://www.hutproducts.com/products.asp?dept=42

Dude...here's some listings for cartridge refills

below are some good prices on el grandes

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?FamilyId=4777


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I typically threw the originals away and bought genuine Cross and eliminated much grief, even for the gift pens. The cheapos would start skipping soon after using. I use a pen a lot and a cheap refill made me want to throw a good pen away. I also tend to like the fine points and the originals always come with mediums. Can buy the Cross refills at Wally World or any offic supply.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*refills*

Thanks guys !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

I looked the refills over at Woodcraft today and the on line prices are much cheeper.


----------

